# Cheesecake Squares



## CiCiGriddle (Aug 17, 2019)

Cheesecake Square Recipe
2 cans Pillsbury crescents rolls and 2 8oz packages of cream cheese (softened)






1 cup sugar and 1 tsp vanilla





mix until combined





	

		
			
		

		
	
  Unroll and spread 1 can crescent on bottom of the lightly greased pan (I used a glass pan and it stuck the first time) 9 x 13 pan





spread mixture over crescent roll










unroll the other crescent roll and spread over the cream cheese mixture (I have used parchment paper and wax paper and I have not used it to flip it on the mixture)















spread melted butter over the top and sprinkle with the cinnamon and sugar (I didn't use all the melted butter and the cinnamon sugar mixture, the butter made it too soggy and all the cinnamon sugar mixture made it too sweet, I just put enough to cover














bake at 350 degrees for 30 -35 mintues ( it said to 20 to 30 mintues on the recipe but the bottom of the pan is not done).





after it cools down I like to put in the refrigerator to get cold for 2 to 3 hours or over night it is easier to cut and ready to eat.


----------



## drdon (Aug 17, 2019)

Looks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good! Gonna try this. Thank you.
Don


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 17, 2019)

Saw this in the Cen Tex thread.. still looks amazing! Thank you for sharing in it's own thread! makes it easier to reference later.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 18, 2019)

_"While it doesn't look like any cheese cake I've ever eaten it sure does look good. Thanks!"
_
I will agree that it doesn't look like a typical cheesecake but itt does in fact taste like one. I've had the privilege of eating these many, many times and I'll tell you in no uncertain terms, those little squares are simply outstanding!! It has pretty much become a mandatory offering from Connie when she and Ricky come to visit 

Mmmm, mmmm, good!!
Robert


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 24, 2019)

Well I gotta say that looks REAL good!!  The butter, sugar, and cinnamon topping is a great addition.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2019)

I got to try this . Thanks for posting .


----------



## disco (Aug 25, 2019)

Looks like a tasty treat!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 25, 2019)

" To do list "   thanks....


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2019)

ON my doing list . Just had to re read a few things .


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 25, 2019)

_"ON my doing list . Just had to re read a few things ."
_
Alrighty then....since I was the inspiration for Ci Ci posting this, I feel that a stipend is due  When you finish them please let me know. I'll send you my address and you can pack up a few (dozen) of them and send them my way...hee hee hee

Prolly not but still hoping,
Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> send them my way.


If I thought they would make it , I would . If they taste like they smell ,,, man it smelled good . In the fridge . Gonna have to wait til tomorrow to try it . If I eat it this late at night , I'll have to sleep standing up ! .


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 26, 2019)

_"Gonna have to wait til tomorrow to try it ."
_
And the verdict is....????

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 26, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> And the verdict is....????


I ate to many . They are good . Mine seem to have risen more . Very good . 
I have pics , just like to have the OP's blessing before I post them here .


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 26, 2019)

I assume I'm an OP so please do post them. That's what this forum is all about...sharing and having people enjoy what you have shared. I'm sure Ci Ci would love to see somebody making what she posted. Shed be quite proud I'm sure. I can see her smiling all the way to Montgomery....which is about 250 miles from here.

P.S. No pics,  never happened. Get my point??
Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 26, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> P.S. No pics, never happened. Get my point??


Just a common courtesy thing with me . 
Like I said , mine seem to have risen more that I thought they should . I did not use the butter on top , I used butter flavored spray . Top came out like pie crust . I'll do them again for sure , so Ci Ci , thanks for posting these .


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 26, 2019)

I certainly understand and respect your approach to courtesy. No question, this is the most courteous forum on the planet and it's because of folks like you. 

Cheesecake squares look fantastic!! Excellent job and thank you for sharing  I agree that yours rose more than what I've seen Connie make. I'm not a Baker by any means so won't even hazard a guess as to why....but they still look fantastic


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm thinking I let it sit on the counter to long before I baked it off . Had a chicken on the smoker that was setting the alarm off . So I think the dough proofed while it was sitting there . I also baked about 40 minutes . It's good , just maybe not the same as the original .


----------



## CiCiGriddle (Aug 26, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Just a common courtesy thing with me .
> Like I said , mine seem to have risen more that I thought they should . I did not use the butter on top , I used butter flavored spray . Top came out like pie crust . I'll do them again for sure , so Ci Ci , thanks for posting these .
> View attachment 404120
> View attachment 404121
> ...




I am glad you liked them, the original one I saw was paper thin than what mine turned out to be. Just like Tx Smoker said I would be glad for someone else to use and make it there own.

Cici


----------

